# Pedigree mini lop



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Was looking for opnions on my new girl bunny.

I had wanted to get a rescue bunny as a friend for my boy bunny but all the rescues with neutered bunnies were too far away and I don't drive. My local rescue does not spay the rabbits and did not have any suitable girls.

So anyway i found a very local mini lop breeder who happened to have a girl bunny who has just turned two this month. She has had one litter with a previous breeder but had not been able to breed her heself in the six months she has owned her. The doe is such a beauty and I fell in love and said i would have her gave my money and put her in the carrier. Then the breeder said her printer was not working so would drop me off her papers next day. Have I been conned as I still have not recived any papework and this was the weekend.

What should I have recieved. Bunny did not cost me very much only £20 so really not worried ablout that. Does it mean she might not be full ped. I guess I'm not too bothered as long as she is healthy which she seems to be.

She was kept in quite a small cage as there were a lot of rabblts and the runs were all folded away so I would imagin they would not get much time in there. She is loving her new hutch and runs at my home so at least she seems happy.

I thought this would be the next best option to a rescue bunny as it was not a byb. Now i'm not too sure.

Her pedigree does not matter to me just curious. Here a picture of my mini lop Poppy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

All her pedigree certificate will say is who her parents, grandparents and so on are.
Nothing more, nothing less.

Personally I'm glad she didn't become pregnant again as she is not a good example of her supposed breed at all.
In fact I would be very surprised if she is a full mini lop due to her colour


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I just hope they havent tried putting her with a male in the last month. 

You should always go with your head, if the conditions arnt good then you should have walked away


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

That's ok I love her no matter what. She can retire with me and Percy forever.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> I just hope they havent tried putting her with a male in the last month.
> 
> You should always go with your head, if the conditions arnt good then you should have walked away


I really hadn't thought of that. Now I feel stupid. Going to get he spayed in a weeks time. Wanted to settle her in first so the stress would be reduced.

The place was clean and all the rabbits looked healthy but space was minimal. I guess I saw her and just thought at least I can make her happy.

Iam I right that you won't know if she pregnant till she has them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

SandyR said:


> I really hadn't thought of that. Now I feel stupid. Going to get he spayed in a weeks time. Wanted to settle her in first so the stress would be reduced.
> 
> The place was clean and all the rabbits looked healthy but space was minimal. I guess I saw her and just thought at least I can make her happy.
> 
> Iam I right that you won't know if she pregnant till she has them?


Get her booked in for an emergency spay as soon as possible and tell your vet that there could be a possibility that she could be pregnant.
You are right there is no real way to know if a doe is pregnant until she has them, unless you x-ray of scan the doe but even then it can be hard unless she is close to her due date.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I've just phoned vet and booked her in for next Tuesday. If she is pregnant will they just abort the pregnancy even if she is near her due date. 

Do I have to keep her indoors for 48 hours? Percy is a house bunny at the moment so did not need to worry with him.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to worry you. It would be best to keep her warm for a few days as the anesthetic lowers their heart rates. If shes used to being outside, I would put her in the coldest room of your house with the window a jar for a few days. Some vets like to keep females in over night so you could always ask them to do this for you if space is a problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

SandyR said:


> I've just phoned vet and booked her in for next Tuesday. If she is pregnant will they just abort the pregnancy even if she is near her due date.
> 
> Do I have to keep her indoors for 48 hours? Percy is a house bunny at the moment so did not need to worry with him.


If you haven't got a cold room to put her in then I would just stuff her hutch with bedding and cover over the hutch so there are no drafts.
The temp difference will be a huge shock for her system so I would be tempted to leave outside so long as the hutch is secure and out of the way of high winds.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't got a cool room to put her. I would of put her in my sons room so can't leave a window open. 

I'll cover the hutch up and put plenty of bedding in then.


----------

